# Vehicle inspection for non-permanent imported vehicles?



## TXtoCalgary (May 30, 2013)

We have temporarily moved to Calgary from Texas (U.S.) and will be here for about 3 years on work permits. We have had our cars imported but assume they need to be registered. As they have not been permanently imported, since we will take them back out of the country with us when we move again, I am having trouble finding the right information on registration. We have received the correct form from our local Registry office, but after trying to request an Out of Province inspection from the local dealership they are telling me I need an "out of country" inspection and they "don't do that". I feel like I'm going in circles. Can you please advise me of what we specifically need to do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should contact these people
Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Before You Import


----------



## TXtoCalgary (May 30, 2013)

Thank you, I just sent them almost the same note, but was not sure how long it would take for a response. And their website seems to refer to "permanently imported" vehicles everywhere versus my scenario, so not even sure they would be the right contact anyway?

They sure don't make this easy.


----------



## movingaround (Oct 9, 2013)

TXtoCalgary said:


> Thank you, I just sent them almost the same note, but was not sure how long it would take for a response. And their website seems to refer to "permanently imported" vehicles everywhere versus my scenario, so not even sure they would be the right contact anyway?
> 
> They sure don't make this easy.


Hi TXtoCalgary,

Welcome to Canada!

Did you get an answer from RIV?

I previously lived in the US and went through the car import process (on a permanent basis though) a few years back.

Based on your post, I assumed that you have already obtained Form-1 (Vehicle import form) when you cleared custom with CBSA, and CBSA should have also stamped your Form-1 with "RIV registration exempt" on the top right of the form. You will need the form-1 when you do "out-of-country inspection", "out-of-province inspection", and car registration at your local DMV in Alberta to register your car.

Generally speaking, for any out-of-country cars, before you can register in any Canadian province, you must complete both "out-of-country" and "out-of-province" inspections and out-of-country inspection is usually done before provincial inspection. I believe this is the logic your inspector at local dealership used when he saw your car is not registered in Canada before. The out-of-country inspection is just RIV inspection, you can find all details here:

riv.ca/RIVInspection.aspx 

Usually its done at Canadian Tire, it's merely a process to make sure your car is in compliance with Motor Vehicle Safety Act in Canada (auto day-time light on, etc). Once it's done, the inspector will stamp at the bottom of your form-1.

You must be asking: why in the world I still need to pass the inspection if my car is already RIV exempt? I know, this sounds crazy... :frusty:

My advice would be first check with your local DMV to see if "out of province inspection" must be completed in your case. The worst scenario is get your "out-of-country inspection", or RIV inspection done so you can properly register your car in Alberta.


----------

